# He is a THIEF!



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

That's funny! Oh, the monsters we create.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL So if I need a new watch I can just give Trace a call and he will fix me up. How much kibble does he charge for a hot Rolex?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

And you are complaining why? A nice rolex can bring in a pretty penny. And you are just an innocent bystander anyways. There is no way you could be found guilty in a court of law!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i am sorry,i am laughing.Can't help it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's to funny! Where is the video?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

can you make a video?.Sounds so funny!.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LMAO, when you teach him to pick pocket, I'll borrow him.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll have to see if I can get a clip...
My watch is off, Im at the computer and he just snuck in a cold nose on my wrist!
Probably doesnt help that I laugh when he does it huh? <wink>


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is just trying to help you keep time .


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Not his fastest time <wink>, but you get the drift!
What a goober!


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

That's soo cute! LOL


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

That's TOO cute!


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

That's so funny! Great video. Wonder if Lexi and Liberty will see and learn the trick...? Then you'll have a trio working for you to have a watch shop


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so funny. Send him my way, I could use some extra cash.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Silly Momma! Good, Proud Tracer! I have a Pocket Watch...what da ya think about that Trace Man? Huummm?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That video is great. Trace really has it down to a science now. I suppose he knows all the pawn shop owners on a first name basis. :


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

And if they check the stolen watch for fingerprints, all they'll find is dog slobber!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's too cute!


----------



## Defender'sMomma (Nov 17, 2008)

Golden brain power!!! Why I now only wear waterproof watches without velcro bands.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

ROFLMAO, now that's just too funny


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*NEWSBREAK !!!*

*







*


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Trace is the world's prettiest pickpocket. He is a beautiful boy,and the watch-stealing is all the funnier because of the velcro noise.


----------

